# Boa or Royal?..



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Hi,
All opinions welcome here..I am looking to increase our snake collection. I cant decide between a BCI or a Royal. Are there any pro's and cons of owning either of these beautiful snakes? I have researched both species and can easily accommodate both. I am not looking to breed so have no interest in some of the flashy morphs, even though they are stunning! So, I am really looking on help choosing! I am useless at making decisions and my OH has left this entirely up to me! Help! 

Thanks,

Sam :help:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I haven't kept a BCI before, but they get much bigger than royals so you need a 6 foot vivarium, I think. As you know, I have a gorgeous baby royal ready to go. He is an excellent feeder, too! The basic setup you need for a baby royal is an enclosure with the floor space of a 10 gallon aquarium, so about 20" long by 10" wide, have a heat mat at one end where the temperature gets to about 90F/32C, a couple of hides and a water bowl. I'd recommend newspaper or paper towels as substrate, because it's easy to clean out, and there's no risk of the snake eating any of it. When it gets bigger, for a male you will need a 20 gallon space or 24" long by 12" wide. For adult females it's 36" long by 12" wide. Obviously you can have a much prettier and bigger setup than that, but that's the basics you need. And that's it really!


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

*ROYALS:*

Negatives:


Can be fussy feeders...
Some will not tollerate handling at all well and can be stressed out so easily from it that they will stop feeding, or be rather picky for a few weeks etc...
(Most, especially males, will go off their food in the winter for a few months - this is natural and generally isn't a problem unless the start to lose a lot of weight...they will just resume feeding in their own time. One of my males went 8months this time, and only lost a few grammes)
They spend a lot of time hidden away in their vivs during the day, so aren't a great display snake (mind you most snakes do this)...some of ours are out and about at night...some barely venture out...

Positives



Only reach a small size - males 3.5 - 4 foot; females usually around 4foot some slightly larger...
Easily accommodated in a 3' x 15'' x 15'' viv as adults...
Cost less to feed than BCI/BCC's as they are much smaller (especially during the breeding season when they don't cost anything to feed for months!)...
The majority are very nice natured and rarely aggressive...
If one were to be in a grumpy mood and nip you it wouldn't really do any damage...
*
BCI/BCC*

Negatives:



Can reach a relatively large adult size, and girth!...
Need more than one capable adult to handle safely as adults...
Eat much more than royals, and so cost more to feed...
Need a much larger viv...
Due to their size their defecations will be LARGE...and smell a lot...trust me...it's not fun...and it's like cleaning a medium to large sized dog out that's urinated a few times and s*** everywhere...(especially if kept on paper, it's usually completely soaked, as well as the snake)...
Vets bills should something go wrong will be more expensive due to the larger size (when adults) and thus needing a larger dose of drugs...
Your electricity bill will be larger due to a higher wattage heating element to heat a larger viv...
They will need a large viv as adults, well built and reinforced glass etc...
If your snake doesn't want to play ball when it needs cleaning out or the water changing (or if it just turns out to be a biter) it's going to hurt, and will be potentially dangerous if there is not someone there to help out...
Will someone be as willing to look after a snake this size when you go away, as a royal or corns?

Positives:



Very rewarding (although isn't any snake?)...
Generally good natured, you're much more likely to get a nice boa than retic...
Make a good first large snake, they are big, but not huge and unmanageable as retics can be...
Tend to be out much more than royals...although this may be due to the fact it can be hard to find a suitably sized hidebox for an adult BCI/BCC...
They don't climb, so don't need a tall viv as well as a long/deep one...


This is all I can think of at the moment 

Hope it helps to some degree anyhow...


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I love royals and they are so sweet...
but if are edging towards a boa what about a dwarf boa then dont have the size issues which seems to be quite afew of the negative points below?!!


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all of you that replied. Very helpful! I just have to convince the OH to open his wallet now  .. 

Thanks again :2thumb:

Sam


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Sam,

I have both and love both!

You can't go wrong either way.

If you have one but not the other, why not try it for the variety.

If you prefer handling your snakes then I would definitely go for the Boa, as you can accommodate their size.

Both my Boa's (BCC & BCI) are very gentle and tame and neither have attempted to to strike me. Both feed well and are happy to slither around on my warm arm shaped branches! They both happily chill wrapped round my hand/wrist, on my shoulder, or even on my head.



My Royal can be handled but looks nervous and hides away a lot. I don't handle him much for that reason. He is one hell of a cutie though (aren't they all?)!

:2thumb:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Gorgeous boy!*

Well, I made a decision and picked up my new Royal on Monday. He's gorgeous! Thanks to Ladybird for letting me take him! I will post some pics after he's settled in and fed. Thanks to everyone who replied. 

Sam and her new boy :flrt:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

excellent choice :2thumb: i just bought my new royal today its a little beauty


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for buying him :2thumb: He is lovely, hope he settles in well 
Have you got him in a fancy setup or a plain cage? Let's see pics!


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats! You couldn't lose with either choice! 

Great snakes and very cute!

Looking forward to the piccies!

:2thumb:

Tara xxx


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

That's excellent news. Prepare to fall in love.:flrt:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

good choice on a royal!!:2thumb:


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

*royal/boa*

congratulations on the new royal i have both types of snakes but a royal is perhaps better in someways as long as he/she is a good feeder etc:2thumb:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Pics..*

Hi guys,
Thanks for all the replies. Just creating a photobucket album thingy. Pics are on their way!
By the by.. Roewammi, you have some lovely looking Royals there, hope you dont mind me having a nose at the pics on your profile! 

Thanks everyone..

Sam x


----------



## baddy13 (May 18, 2005)

congrats on your new addition!!! I bought my Royal over 6 months ago and she is a lovely docile snake, likes being out and about and loves her food. hope yours is as good!


----------



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

good luck!!!!. i got my first royal on saturday too. he lovely, couldnt ask for a more pretty snake. i didnt realise the only get to 4ft i was worried they got like 6ft lol so how big to boa's get i thought they was like rele dangerous snake lol tell im new to this.well sound dangerous lol


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Hey..*

Hi,
I dont think any snake is dangerous, as long as you respect them and are knowledgeable. I suppose its like Spiderman says "with great power comes great responsibility", its the same with snakes.. sorry for the corny quote there.. can you smell the cheese.. lol

man I think I need some sleep.. hahahahaaa..

Sam


----------



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

lol crazy man... still didnt answer my question lol im new be too!!!! think snakes r amazing ive got to soo far but could imagine i would get more wanted something that gets to about 6ft no bigger n good temperment dnt ask for much do i well i am a female as my bf says we r fussy lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Hey..*

Hey new be, I am female too. We are fussy. Its called a woman's right! lol.. I think Boa's can reach about 8ft. The females being larger than the males. If you need any advice about anything, being a newbie, just ask on here. These guys are really helpful!

Sam


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Have you got pics yet Sam? How's the wee boy getting on?


----------



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

lol okies crazy woman shud i say. thanks for that dont think i will be getting a boa just yet then lol royal will do fine lol need a bigger house lol yes every1 is so helpful on here, i ask so many questions coz dnt wna make any mistakes lol thanks!!!


----------



## GemmaB (Jul 22, 2008)

*Good choice!!! They are lovely snakes....Enjoy!* :2thumb:


----------



## PythonAndBoaBreeder (Jul 25, 2008)

well you already have a royal , so try something different get a boa:lol2:


----------



## the new be (Jul 25, 2008)

i only got my royal sat. i would love a boa but i dont tink i have the experiance, alot of people on here have no fear at all about being bitten but i wouldnt face being bitten by a 7ft snake ouch!!!! but i heard they can b more tame then the royals but uve gta have such a big viv!!! lol im just a chicken!!:whistling2:


----------

